# Need HELP, Potato Gaufrette Cones did not work



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

I tried the TIgerwoman's recommendation with creating potato gaufrette cones using pastry tips as the mold. I used the GSD mandoline wi\hich created the gaufrette where some were foldable into the tip and some the gauge was a bit thick. Because of the gauge I had to use the larger tips and could not wedge another tip into it. Fried the tips and it did not hold shape.

Did you freeze the tips with the gaufrette before frying?
Perhaps I can try again with just thinly sliced potatoes on the mandoline and see if it wedges better and see what happens.

Any other ideas or modificaitons would be appreciated since the way I tried seems to be a process for large event. I'm using the potato cones for caviar hors d'oeuvres set in tiered lucite trays. (And it's already a requested item for this client so I'm unable to substitute.)


----------



## nowiamone (Jan 23, 2005)

Have you seen this? 
Gaufrette Potatoes with Gravlax Sour Cream and Osetra Caviar Recipe: Recipes: Food Network

and this: 
Gaufrette Potato Baskets, Gaufrette Potatoes Recipe & Photo

You sound so panicked that you have me worried!!


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Personal comments aside, I am lookng to create an upscale stylish presentation, not the ones that were suggested as a substitute. I know the cone shapes can be done ... just searching amd tapping into this board's amazing resources for the right expertise for advising me through the technique. Right now it's my culinary challenge/homework to figure out.

Thank you anyway, nowiamone.


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

I tried to innovate a little and tried holding the gaufrette cones with toothpics. Not the results I expected. Too much difference piece to piece, not uniform enough. There must be holes in the gaufrette or it is too thick. So I gathered all our pastry tips and went back to work. It is important to insert a second tip into the gaufrette and really shove it in there. However it was not neccassary to fry them like this. If I removed the inside tip and gently held it half submerged in the oil for 10 seconds then gently released it I had very good success. In one hour with 10 pastry tips I made 60 pieces. That time includes prepping the potatoes and working around other food in the fryer during service. A motivated cook with the fryer all to himself could do 100 in an hour. Most breakage came removing them from the tips after cooking. Only one un-rolled in the fryer. 
These will be our amuse tonight so I will take a pic and post it. This is a delicate and detail oriented technique so keep at it and take deep breaths. You'll get it!!!


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Thank you for the detailed walk-though. I will attempt again as well will also try technique with thin mandoline slices, and a different technique with potato tuiles.

I was also looking at my cake cooling rack and was considering cutting it down to perfectly fit into the fryer, wedging more potato cones into one application to accomodate multiple pieces. Will post results of potato cones rehearsed three ways.

PS
Saw your photos in the gallery....spectacular attention to detail.


----------



## psycho chef (Feb 1, 2007)

Ok pics are up. Wound up doing more today because the ones from yesterday were a little soggy. These need to be filled at the last minute because they get soft right away. Royal pain in the butt if you ask me.....fun experiment but i'll take my gaufrettes flat from now on....lol


----------

